# Norwegian newbie ^^



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! And that's a great picture


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you  I have a problem though; I can't manage to upload an avatar.. Do I need more posts, or..? I know it has to be below 25kb, but it's impossible to get a nice picture in that filesize :?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I know! It's really difficult, I just found this one ready made on the internet. You don't have to have alot of posts to use one, maybe someone on the board can help....There may be a thread somewhere on the board that you can read that will help :?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm from Norway as well. And I'm new here. Where in Norway do you come from?


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Hanna!  Great to see some more norwegians in here  I'm from Nesodden, Akershus! You?


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

heya welcome to the forum have great fun!! and hope you get to know everyone! im Anneka xx


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Ã…h, not far from me. Kolbotn :wink: 

Nesodden is a great place to do horses! who old are you? do you know anyone from Alvdal ungdomsskole?


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

No.. But my mum lived at Kolbotn for a while.. 
I'm 17 years old  You?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm turning 18 in May  where on Kolbotn did your mom live? If you remember...


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer. Cute picture!


----------

